
Kubernetes: Getting Started - oaf357
https://chrisshort.net/kubernetes-getting-started/
======
solutionyogi
Why is this article so highly voted? As someone who doesn't know Kubernets,
this article is just a mumbo jumbo with links to other articles and does not
provide any useful detail what so ever.

~~~
yebyen
I think the answer is (a) because there are actually a lot of people out there
who need a gentle introduction (at least a lot of my co-workers do, whether or
not they will read it) and this article is most simply a good pointer on where
to start...

and (b) because Phippy. The Illustrated Guide to Kubernetes was very highly
rated when it came out, I passed around my hard copy to senior management and
they all said "thank you, because this is exactly what we need."

I'm pretty sure there's not a single piece of bad advice in this post, and it
has the appropriate level of detail for someone who is in need of a "getting
started" guide.

(Yes, but why right now? Well it's a brand new article, EKS was just announced
yesterday, so it's great timing. I know there are a bunch of people at
re:invent this week who will probably be getting this link from me when they
get back.)

It's just full of all the same advice I've been giving, and Phippy is also a
nod to Deis, which sadly can't be recommended anymore without a disclaimer
(because, at least from my recent experience, people will be feeling betrayed
when they find out there's currently nobody "at the helm" so to speak that
they can buy commercial support from, even though it's an open source product
and they weren't going to buy support anyway...)

But Phippy is a great representative of how most people are feeling when they
first start to get acquainted with K8S.

